# The Knitted Kitchener Stitch (not sewn)



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's a great video showing how to graft two pieces (or two ends) of live stitches together using the Kitchener stitch without having to sew them. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm almost done with a scarf that I want to turn into a cowl and I'm excited to try something new.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for the video, makes a beautiful seam. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## BJP (Oct 1, 2013)

I have used this stitch for years. I do not like a seam at the top of a babies hooded sweater, so I start at the neck, knit the hood, weave off with this stitch, pick up the stitches at the neck & continue knitting the sweater.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. I just watched the video and will try it soon......


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't wait to try this. I like the effect of kitchener but really dislike doing it. Thank you!


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for the video very interesting and will have to try it on the next project I have.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for link.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You can fast forward the first 3 1/2 minutes.

Might be neat for folks who want to use a knitting needle instead of a darning needle, but basically done the same way.

Thanks though for the link.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

This is fab! I can't wait to try it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> You can fast forward the first 3 1/2 minutes.
> 
> Might be neat for folks who want to use a knitting needle instead of a darning needle, but basically done the same way.
> 
> Thanks though for the link.


Agreed.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Brilliant,I think i could remember this,
Thank you very much.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was just looking for a way to seam rather than sew seams together. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you for this video....but I find it more awkward than using a darning needle...and the clearest video I have ever seen is a www.purlbee.com.....
julie


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> You can fast forward the first 3 1/2 minutes.
> 
> Might be neat for folks who want to use a knitting needle instead of a darning needle, but basically done the same way.
> 
> Thanks though for the link.


I agree.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Great information! Bookmarking it until I knit my next pair of socks.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I like seeing things done differently.


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I always like to try out new things. However, I lost the will to live during the opening bit...


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

this still looks like the kitchner to me only you don't use the tapestey needle,same principle you are olny pulling it througk with the knitting needle still confusing to me ?


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this video link! I think I'd prefer this to the darning needle, although the methods seem the same. If I just remember to pull the yarn through with knitting it, (not normal in regular knitting) then it might actually work for me! LOL. Good video. Thanks again.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the site. I'll give it a try.


----------



## juniesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

That's neat! have to try it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

found this before and like it much easier than sewing


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

I prefer this method for Kitchener stitch. The stitches looks better, more even.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> Here's a great video showing how to graft two pieces (or two ends) of live stitches together using the Kitchener stitch without having to sew them. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm almost done with a scarf that I want to turn into a cowl and I'm excited to try something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the video..


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, that works GREAT! I had to work at keeping it loose enough, but it looks !00% better than my Kitchener sewing! I was wondering how I was ever going to finish this scarf, which is a gift for a friend!


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing....can't wait to try this on my current cowl project!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, for the first time I understand it. I emailed this to myself. Don't want to forget how this is done.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you. I tried it with my baby sock and I really liked it. The finish looks great.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Yay! I just did this on my Lara Hat pattern from SouthernGirl and it came out great!!!

Thanks again gmcmullen for posting this video!


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

To me this looks the same as using a tapestry needle but pulling the yarn thru the sts with a knitting needle. It looks a sthough ti takes twice as long because you have to pull the yarn thru each st. twice individually whereas with a tapestry needle you put the yarn thru 2 loops at a time.


----------

